# My First Manicure!!!!



## eric (Jul 20, 2006)

heyyy ok so I know a lot of you girls have been waiting to hear my updates haha.. sorry it took a while but heres the deal.. my three roomates who wanted to take me to get my makeup done at MAC and then for a mani/pedi wanted to wait until they could all go with me.. well the one girl has been working like a maniac and is never around and was throwing everything off.. so my other 2 roomates have weddings to go to this weekend and needed to get their nails done.. i didnt know this at the time and they asked me to go with them to the grocery store so i agreed.. well 10 minutes later we are at the nail salon haha.. they said it was ok since we werent going to MAC and didnt have time for a pedicure so this was just kind of a trial run.. i agreed since ive been anxiously waiting to see what its like and decided just to get whatever they were getting.. so heres the picture from my first manicure ever !!! im posting a before and after so you can all see just how much of a diff it makes.. i know my before nails were kinda long but its amazing to see the change!!!












ok sooo thats what i got



now once we started takin pictures my roomates wanted them to look better so they made me put on one of their rings.. the girl whos ring it was kinda has chubby fingers so we thought it would work.. WRONG!!! the ring is totally stuck on my finger now!!! but anyway heres the better picture..






you can even seee how stuck on there it is!!!!!

so after all that, it was so much fun and i cant wait to go back again


----------



## bluebird26 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry I am just curious, I thought you said you were straight.

Did you do it just for fun? LOL that's kinda cool. My nails look terrible 'cos I bite them so much



. I would like to get a manicure just the way you got, nails are not that long, I love them!


----------



## eric (Jul 20, 2006)

yes i am straight... i just really wanted to see what it was like and im just gonna be bumming around my apartment this week and next week so i figured it would be fun to see how much i could and couldnt do.. so yes it was just for fun and yes i am straight


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 20, 2006)

It looks great Eric! They did a great job on your acrylics!


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow! What a stunning difference! They look great!


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 20, 2006)

They look really good. Did they airbrush the french tip on or did they do that with pink and white acrylic?


----------



## eric (Jul 20, 2006)

im not positive but im pretty sure it was the pink and white acrylic cuz i dont remember them airbrushing anything haha.. they just used this powder stuff???


----------



## Pauline (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice nails! They look great


----------



## arphsfriend (Jul 20, 2006)

Eric, manicures are great. I wouldn't make the acrylic nails a habit but a high buff or clear polish on the hands looks good in a male manicure. Working but want color? That's where the pedicure comes in. Show or hide it just by wearing shoes. There are lots of guys out there with painted toes and the huge majority are straight.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 20, 2006)

They look lovely!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jul 20, 2006)

they are gorgeous


----------



## eric (Jul 20, 2006)

heyy thanks everyone!!! yeah i def plan on getting a pedicure next time too


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 20, 2006)

holy crap, wow! your nails look awesome. They did a great job, too.

that ring is a bit too small for you methinks


----------



## eric (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah ide hafta agree with you on that one haha.. but update: I GOT IT OFF FINALLY hahaha after almost having to go another day i finally go it off, and it didnt even scratch my nail



haha


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 21, 2006)

Ouch, that ring looks like it's cutting off blood vessels! But I love the manicure! Which reminds me, I need to get one too. My cuticles are disgusting.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 21, 2006)

like i told you yesterday, eric, i think they look HOT! makes me miss my acyrlics even more lol


----------



## eric (Jul 21, 2006)

haha well you should get some toooo then.. so we can match!!! haha


----------



## LVA (Jul 21, 2006)

hey Eric - love the nails


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 21, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 21, 2006)

Very nice! Its def helps make the hands look ladylike



, I will ask for less white next time on mine but I still love my nails..


----------



## pieced (Jul 21, 2006)

That looks great, it fits you well...


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 21, 2006)

The Nails Look Gorgeous


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 21, 2006)

Eric,

Your hands are gorgeous!!!!!

If you ever think of becoming a surgeon, or a pianist......


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 21, 2006)

Your hands look gorgeous


----------



## eric (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks everyone!!!!! 2 days in and theyre stilll going strong.. im def starting to get used to them more now but i def still keep staring at them hahah


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 22, 2006)

Glad you like them! Did you ever get the ring off?


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 22, 2006)

OOOOOO Nice!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 22, 2006)

They look great on you. I love geting my nails done.


----------



## eric (Jul 22, 2006)

i love it tooo now!! it was so much better than i thought and i lovee having them on... even tho i do keep tapping them on things and staring at them!! hahaha oh welll, i might as well enjoy them while i have them


----------



## LilDee (Jul 22, 2006)

haha have you tried picking coins up off the floor yet?





They look awesome hun


----------



## LVA (Jul 22, 2006)

LMAO ... @ LiLDee .. yup .. the coin thing gets me everytime .... .once i drop a quarter i've learned to just 4get about it ... there's no way in the world i can pick it up w/my acrylics ... haha


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *eric* heyyy ok so I know a lot of you girls have been waiting to hear my updates haha.. sorry it took a while but heres the deal.. my three roomates who wanted to take me to get my makeup done at MAC and then for a mani/pedi wanted to wait until they could all go with me.. well the one girl has been working like a maniac and is never around and was throwing everything off.. so my other 2 roomates have weddings to go to this weekend and needed to get their nails done.. i didnt know this at the time and they asked me to go with them to the grocery store so i agreed.. well 10 minutes later we are at the nail salon haha.. they said it was ok since we werent going to MAC and didnt have time for a pedicure so this was just kind of a trial run.. i agreed since ive been anxiously waiting to see what its like and decided just to get whatever they were getting.. so heres the picture from my first manicure ever !!! im posting a before and after so you can all see just how much of a diff it makes.. i know my before nails were kinda long but its amazing to see the change!!!
> http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/9905/dsc01354de1.jpg
> 
> http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/2438/nails2gn3.jpg
> ...


----------



## sadhunni (Jul 22, 2006)

they did a fantastic job!


----------



## eric (Jul 22, 2006)

hahaha thankss sooo muuuuch



i love them tooo... and lildee and kim - i tried and for the life of me i cannot pick up a coin on the floor



the only way i was able to do it was to like flick it up into my other hand and even that only works like 1 out of 5 haha


----------



## ivette (Jul 22, 2006)

eric, nails came out perfect. really good


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* Eric,Your hands are gorgeous!!!!!

If you ever think of becoming a surgeon, or a pianist......

For real! Very nice and lovely manicure!


----------



## Andi (Jul 22, 2006)

wow they look awesome. you got prettier hands than me



LOL


----------



## eric (Jul 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* wow they look awesome. you got prettier hands than me



LOL haha thanksss everyone.. and andi you have really nice REAL nails... but thanks, i love em but def still gettin used to em


----------



## lglala84 (Jul 22, 2006)

They look really pretty! I just got the white tip acrylics done last Saturday for the first time, they are really cute I love them. But I think I am going to take them off. ( Too much maintenance) and just stick to my real nails with a french manicure.


----------



## Muslim_DK (Jul 22, 2006)

very nice


----------



## KristieTX (Jul 23, 2006)

They really look good! I wish I could have acrylics, but I'm a dog groomer so there's no way.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 23, 2006)

Omg I loove it!!! Money well spent!


----------



## eric (Jul 23, 2006)

yeahh i think so too!!!! now im trying to decide whether to get them filled in a week and a half or have them taken off.. hmmmmm


----------



## Becka (Jul 23, 2006)

they look great Eric! its dangerous for me to look at your 'after' photo again coz i SO miss my gel nails!

eric, once you start getting fills, it gets addicting and it may be quite a while before you return to your regular nails. when u get gel or acrylic nails taken off, if you've had fills for quite a while it is some bit of work to get your nails back to looking good in their natural state. it can take 6 months to a year of sorry looking nails. sooooooooooooooooo, only get fills if you are in it for the long haul, i mean if you want to wear those nails for quite a while then go for it, it is worth it! otherwise, enjoy them the next week or two then get them taken off, just my advice


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 23, 2006)

The nails look fab!




x


----------



## eric (Jul 23, 2006)

thank youuu...

and becka thanks for the advice, i think im prob just going to get them off after another week and then maybe get them again at the end of the summer just for fun


----------



## TheCat'sMeow (Jul 23, 2006)

Haha, woah....I wouldnt have realized those were a guys nails if I hadn't looked at your username...


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 23, 2006)

wow! that looks amazing! i love the french tips on you!


----------



## beej (Jul 23, 2006)

Your nails look great even though I am not a big fan of French style nails - I prefer just regular acrylics with slightly squared off tops. I haven't been getting acrylics for a while - the time and cost was wearing me down. Now I just get a regular manicure at least once a month. Maybe someday I'll get back to it. ENJOY!


----------



## Ricci (Jul 23, 2006)

Pardon???

Originally Posted by *TheCat'sMeow* Haha, woah....I wouldnt have realized those were a guys nails if I hadn't looked at your username...


----------



## Becka (Jul 23, 2006)

eric did you think about getting a french manicure on the toes? (no acrylic just polish). i think that looks REALLY cool !!! never had it done personally but i'd like to


----------



## eric (Jul 24, 2006)

i actually did think about that and i was planning on getting it but we just didnt have enough time... i think thats what im going to get next time unless my roomates outvote me in favor of a brighter color haha


----------



## lglala84 (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Becka* they look great Eric! its dangerous for me to look at your 'after' photo again coz i SO miss my gel nails!
eric, once you start getting fills, it gets addicting and it may be quite a while before you return to your regular nails. when u get gel or acrylic nails taken off, if you've had fills for quite a while it is some bit of work to get your nails back to looking good in their natural state. it can take 6 months to a year of sorry looking nails. sooooooooooooooooo, only get fills if you are in it for the long haul, i mean if you want to wear those nails for quite a while then go for it, it is worth it! otherwise, enjoy them the next week or two then get them taken off, just my advice

This is my predicament at the momment, but I think my nail grows too fast, because it's been a week and a half for me and they look like they seriously need filling. And if your saying if you take them off it can take 6 month to a year for them to look good again. Yikes,



That is scary news for me.


----------



## eric (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah i can start to see where mine are growing out now.. im thinkin i have about a week left before i need to get them taken off


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 26, 2006)

Eric you have convinced me that I need to splurge and get my nails done for my brother-in-laws wedding this faul. It's all your fault!


----------



## suspals (Jul 26, 2006)

lovely


----------



## roseb30 (Jul 26, 2006)

Your ails look very pretty! What a difference a manicure makes. I have yet to get one but someday I will. I want to get a facial and a pedicure too just to see how it is!


----------



## Gracey Claire (Jul 28, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 29, 2006)

Makes me miss my fake nails



I always break them off when I get them though. I am a clutz.


----------



## eric (Jul 29, 2006)

okkk only a few more days til i get these taken off.. any suggestions on what to get when i go back?


----------



## eric (Aug 1, 2006)

so any suggestions???? i think i may go back the day after tomorrow if i decide what to get


----------



## Nicky13 (Aug 3, 2006)

I love them, they did a fantastic job. I'm envious!


----------



## ANN100 (Nov 24, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

ah i can't see those pics ..but im sure they look great


----------

